# I had to share this



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I left the hospital Friday @ 10AM. As I walked to the car from the wheel chair, I looked dow and saw this









My issue is with gauze on my chest I could not bend over and pick it up. I saw a young man maybe 5 walk buy with his MOM. I asked son can you help me. He walked back and I showed him the dollar. He picked it up......I patted him on the head and said Merry Christmas.

What the heck is wrong with me? Hahahah


----------



## napeequa55 (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow. You kept it instead of giving it to the helpful little boy?

Heartless! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He said the young man picked it up. Nothing about asking for it or handing it over. Therefore, Merry Christmas.

Too bad you blew the hospital-care rebate, Larry.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I should quite posting...no I gave it to him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You were quite clear, Larry.

A while back you were ready to street fight. And, now this?

Maybe the hospital surgeons swapped hearts while they were there for repairs.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Lets change things a little in what you said, Glen I was ready to win a street fight! I never engage if I cannot win. I would of easily and quickly won that one.

Note: the last time cherished life so much I was on the USS Midway heading home. A **** tried to take my left kidney. But just hooked the skin. I gave him back his knife. On the deck they gave us ribbons and then we sat in silence as 2 of others in my time were not with us. My team tost our ribbons overboard with the helicopters what a waste of human life.

Then I got older and this happened. Trust me folks I was scared shitless for the second time in my life. This time it wasn't just my girlfriend to be soon wife or my parents, my brother or sister.that were effected. I realized I had no current will, I had people I wanted to see, my finances needed polishing, I pay the bills how will my wife get along, There were grandchildren that needed my mentoring! How will they get this 22 inch long pin in my right leg into my urn after cremation? haha What about my cowboy and cowgirl friends on the plains, wont they need me to help move cattle?

In the ICU all I could think of is what the Father said after he forgave me for all my sins.Fact is this part of the lords prayer still echos in this small brain: ."And forgive us our trespasses,As we forgive them that trespass against us."


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the spirit! I'll leave you alone so you can get on with that ambitious "to-do" list.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Lets change things a little in what you said, Glen I was ready to win a street fight! I never engage if I cannot win. I would of easily and quickly won that one.
> 
> Note: the last time cherished life so much I was on the USS Midway heading home. A **** tried to take my left kidney. But just hooked the skin. I gave him back his knife. On the deck they gave us ribbons and then we sat in silence as 2 of others in my time were not with us. My team tost our ribbons overboard with the helicopters what a waste of human life.
> 
> ...


glad you're recovering.
could be, your last sentence is why you got another chance. make it count.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Make it count is right kiyote.. hope you have a speedy recovery duck , I enjoy your posts and humor .


----------

